# Mexico Beach Wading



## williamslusher44 (Jun 15, 2011)

I will be heading down to Mexico Beach in early July. I plan to fish the surf and try out wading. Is crooked Island Sound a good area to wade in or are there other place in the area that are more productive? I was told to use a quarter to half ounce jighead with a trailer, topwaters, and jerk baits. Does those baits seem correct? What kind of areas or structure should i fish? Thanks for yalls help!


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Basic Rules of Engagement!*

There are soooo many variables!...Let me name a few!
Wind direction, incoming / outgoing tides, water clarity, moon phase / lighting(nite), schooling fish types for the area/season, common baitfish used in the area.....on and on.....

I find that most people (locals) will give you some info on what to do.

Hope this helps....Make a check-list of questions to ask.!???!!


Joe K :yawn:


----------



## williamslusher44 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks joe! I will account for all of those factors and talk to the baitshop when I arrive


----------

